
2019 State of Salaries Report - tifa2up
http://www.hired.com/page/state-of-salaries
======
Zelizz
Is this base salary or total compensation?

~~~
bmiller2
My guess is either total comp, or hired.com metrics are biased towards the top
10% of candidates / shops.

------
slushy-chivalry
Always fun to see a demand for developers with >10 years of experience in
Golang and TypeScript which exist for <9 and <7 years respectively.

